# Need to Upgrade Laptop-Make it even faster-SSD or Hybrid Hard Disk??



## swiftshashi (Oct 26, 2013)

I own a DV6 6121tx and the only bottleneck I found was its HDD.
I also contemplated buying a new Envy 15 ( Yeah,I'm a HP FanBoy,and HP's have served me awesomely till date),but it also came with a 5400 rpm drive.
So,with Budget fixed at around 12k(Max),I have the following questions in mind
1.SSD or Hybrid HDD like Seagate Momentus XT??How is this- *www.flipkart.com/seagate-solid-sta...TS9T&ref=01ded4e2-2cb4-4510-b30c-1f482382fe3a ??
2.If SSD,what should be its ideal size??256GB or a 128GB one??
3.Any good VFM SSD recommendations??

Please reply ASAP,
Thanks


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 27, 2013)

swiftshashi said:


> I own a DV6 6121tx and the only bottleneck I found was its HDD.
> I also contemplated buying a new Envy 15 ( Yeah,I'm a HP FanBoy,and HP's have served me awesomely till date),but it also came with a 5400 rpm drive.
> So,with Budget fixed at around 12k(Max),I have the following questions in mind
> 1.SSD or Hybrid HDD like Seagate Momentus XT??How is this- Seagate Solid State Hybrid Drive 9.5 mm thickness 1 TB Laptop Internal Hard Drive (ST1000LM014) - Seagate: Flipkart.com ??
> ...



Samsung 840 EVO 256GB SSD -14000.


----------



## $hadow (Oct 27, 2013)

+1 to above suggestion


----------



## swiftshashi (Oct 27, 2013)

Thanks.
And how is the Hybrid HDD that I've mentioned??Can they provide speeds of SSD while also increasing storage??


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 27, 2013)

swiftshashi said:


> Thanks.
> And how is the Hybrid HDD that I've mentioned??Can they provide speeds of SSD while also increasing storage??



This is only marketing gimmick. In fact Hybrid HDD is a failure concept.


----------



## swiftshashi (Oct 27, 2013)

Actually I'm planning to go for this-*www.flipkart.com/samsung-840-series-250-gb-ssd-internal-hard-drive-mz-7td250bw/p/itmdhwymgyx2htcn?pid=IHDDHWYAFRSNG8GB&ref=4298bcab-acc5-4efe-b331-52c02d38900f
as I'm a bit too tight on budget,and this appeared to be the best SSD keeping in mind the price to GB ratio.

Also any particular site to look out for cadddies??Because the lowest quote I could find was 1.1k- Universal 12mm Laptop Optical Bay Hard Disk Caddy | eBay


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 27, 2013)

swiftshashi said:


> Actually I'm planning to go for this-*www.flipkart.com/samsung-840-series-250-gb-ssd-internal-hard-drive-mz-7td250bw/p/itmdhwymgyx2htcn?pid=IHDDHWYAFRSNG8GB&ref=4298bcab-acc5-4efe-b331-52c02d38900f
> as I'm a bit too tight on budget,and this appeared to be the best SSD keeping in mind the price to GB ratio.
> 
> Also any particular site to look out for cadddies??Because the lowest quote I could find was 1.1k- Universal 12mm Laptop Optical Bay Hard Disk Caddy | eBay



Buy Samsung 250GB 840 EVO Series SSD Drive Online | Samsung 250GB Evo SSD Drive   This is a sister site of primeabgb.com. Very Reliable.


----------



## swiftshashi (Oct 29, 2013)

@BavuSani
One last question bro,How is Samsung's 840 PRO series?? Worthy of the price??


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 30, 2013)

swiftshashi said:


> @BavuSani
> One last question bro,How is Samsung's 840 PRO series?? Worthy of the price??



Very Worthy in fact has 5 year warranty.


----------



## $hadow (Oct 30, 2013)

swiftshashi said:


> @BavuSani
> One last question bro,How is Samsung's 840 PRO series?? Worthy of the price??



It is definitely worth the money spent on it.


----------



## swiftshashi (Nov 7, 2013)

@@BavuSani
Couldn't dare risking my money on an unknown site(ONlYSSD) as I've burnt my fingers umpteen number of times purchasing off ebay and other new sites. So ordered your recommendation from Flipkart from the primeabgb seller for 200 bucks more(Rs.12450).
Samsung 840 EVO 250 GB Laptop, Desktop Internal Hard Drive (MZ-7TE250BW) - Samsung: Flipkart.com
My doubt is that it mentions desktop SSD..........Will it fit on my laptop?? I knew SSD's come in a standard size irrespective of the device they are meant to be used in.



$hadow said:


> It is definitely worth the money spent on it.



Definitely bro,I would love to go for it,but with my limited pocket money,evo was the best I could extend for...


----------



## dashing.sujay (Nov 7, 2013)

^ it will fit.

Btw onlyssd.com is not a new site. In fact, it's the first site in India to bring in ssds.


----------



## swiftshashi (Nov 7, 2013)

@Sujay
Thanks bro.....Although I do admit,I'm a novice for these kind of info,hence had never dealt with ONLYSSD.com.

Eagerly awaiting my SSD to arrive.........
Meanwhile,can you members who have experience with SSD's can make a list of Do's and Dont's for the SSD. I found some info quite confusing in google.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 8, 2013)

swiftshashi said:


> @Sujay
> Thanks bro.....Although I do admit,I'm a novice for these kind of info,hence had never dealt with ONLYSSD.com.
> 
> Eagerly awaiting my SSD to arrive.........
> Meanwhile,can you members who have experience with SSD's can make a list of Do's and Dont's for the SSD. I found some info quite confusing in google.



I bought an Kingston V+200 256GB SSD in May/2013 from flipkart for 11500. It is working in great condition and these are what you need to do from time to time.
>Never defrag your SSD as it will decrease its lifetime.
>Upgrade your SSD's firmware from time to time as and when the manufacturer releases it.So keep tabs on it.OK.
>Install CCleaner and analyse and run the cleaner regularly before you shut down your PC.


----------



## swiftshashi (Nov 8, 2013)

Thanks. Will I specifically need CCleaner or will other softwares do the task?? Because I have registered version of Advanced System Optimiser with me,and I've found it to be pretty effective.


----------



## swiftshashi (Nov 14, 2013)

Got my SSD-Its a 250 GB Samsung Evo @12450


----------

